# bull mastiff or dogue de bordeoux (sp)



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

ok so i havee had my eye on both of the breeds as i am looking for another dog (last one lol) anyways i really have become accustomed to larger breeds of dog and these two are just perfect examples and the most amazing dogs.

i was just wondering if you guys have any pictures of yours and would be able to tell me a little about them.

now i currently have a 11 month old rottweiler cross who loves other dogs and i was wondering if it would be a good idea to introduce a puppy of the above breeds to him? if so what sex would qould you say was suitable ? would him and another male fight.

obviously before i jump into anything i am going to do my research as i know these are very big dogs and are very strong and can possibly be dangerous

any pics or info on the two breeds would be nice :2thumb:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

My Staffordshire with a friends Dogue which cam from the RSPCA. He is a lovely dog who has come from a rough background. He is a little jumpy if you move quickly near him but doesn't bite or anything just legs it.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I'd say bullmastiff just coz i used to look after one named tiny and he was great! He liked chasing cars tho and had a squint bottom jaw and not long before he came to stay at mine for his hols he got hit again (still had a bald side). He was biggest lump of cuddlyness (don't know if that's a word) i've ever met, he belonged to a freind of a friends brother and they brought him down for a weekend so i could meet him and he stayed for six weeks. Jack hated him, tiny would sit and stare at jack and generally wind him, jack would launch himself at tiny and the way tiny would look at him was hilarious, it was like "Ha ha is that it shorty?"! I :flrt: tiny, wish i could of kept him.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Would def advise a female to go with your male.

Might be an idea for you to join the Molosser forum

http://z11.invisionfree.com/molosserbreedspart2/

Lots of lovely people with lots of big dogs..lol

There are also breed rescues on there who always have large breed pups looking, including Mastiffs and DDBs


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Dogue de Bordeaux... my favourite breed!!:no1:

Love them!!


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

Andy said:


> My Staffordshire with a friends Dogue which cam from the RSPCA. He is a lovely dog who has come from a rough background. He is a little jumpy if you move quickly near him but doesn't bite or anything just legs it.


gorgeous dogs. how olds the staffy ? looks dwarfed next to the dogue:flrt:


gwinni said:


> I'd say bullmastiff just coz i used to look after one named tiny and he was great! He liked chasing cars tho and had a squint bottom jaw and not long before he came to stay at mine for his hols he got hit again (still had a bald side). He was biggest lump of cuddlyness (don't know if that's a word) i've ever met, he belonged to a freind of a friends brother and they brought him down for a weekend so i could meet him and he stayed for six weeks. Jack hated him, tiny would sit and stare at jack and generally wind him, jack would launch himself at tiny and the way tiny would look at him was hilarious, it was like "Ha ha is that it shorty?"! I :flrt: tiny, wish i could of kept him.


aww sounds like a great dog. the littlw wind up merchant lol


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> gorgeous dogs. how olds the staffy ? looks dwarfed next to the bull mastiff :flrt:


Thats a Dogue de Bordeaux:lol2:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> Would def advise a female to go with your male.
> 
> Might be an idea for you to join the Molosser forum
> 
> ...


just this minute submitted my application and im waiting for the admin to accept :no1:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

bradhollands999 said:


> Thats a Dogue de Bordeaux:lol2:


i know lol i eddited it straight after. i am looking at some mastiffs on the net so have them on the brain atm lol


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> i know lol i eddited it straight after. i am looking at some mastiffs on the net so have them on the brain atm lol


Sorry, i was quite quick.:lol2:


----------



## daxy1 (Aug 21, 2007)

i swear to god get a dogue they are awesome here is a pic of my baby diesel
he is 7 weeks here he is now 21 weeks ill take some more pic's tomorow on the beech for you he is the best!


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

daxy1 said:


> i swear to god get a dogue they are awesome here is a pic of my baby diesel
> he is 7 weeks here he is now 21 weeks ill take some more pic's tomorow on the beech for you he is the best!


he is soooooooo cute just look at those eyes :flrt:

look forward to the pics thanks :2thumb:


----------



## daxy1 (Aug 21, 2007)

here he is a few weeks ago 











here he is with steller my staff + daisy one of my daxy's










he is loads bigger now he has gone arse high at the mo he growth spurts alot
i cant wait for his walk on the beech 2morow ill take some good shots


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

daxy1 said:


> here he is a few weeks ago


That is one lovely Dogue!!:flrt::no1:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

oh why oh why do people come on here asking what dog to get, then other people post pics of their adorable puppies and it just makes me want one. i really want another dog & all these puppy pics just aren't helping. 

stop it, the lot of you, it's not fair.


----------



## daxy1 (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks mate ill take some good head and body shots tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

teshu said:


> oh why oh why do people come on here asking what dog to get, then other people post pics of their adorable puppies and it just makes me want one. i really want another dog & all these puppy pics just aren't helping.
> 
> stop it, the lot of you, it's not fair.


you know you want to......:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i do want to, but my other half doesn't. he says one dog is enough.


----------



## daxy1 (Aug 21, 2007)

teshu said:


> oh why oh why do people come on here asking what dog to get, then other people post pics of their adorable puppies and it just makes me want one. i really want another dog & all these puppy pics just aren't helping.
> 
> stop it, the lot of you, it's not fair.



sorry :lol2:




























this is diesel at his breeders house with his bro!


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

o.k now you're just doing that on purpose.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

daxy1 said:


> sorry :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyy goooooooood just looked in this weeks paper and there are some mastiff pups dogs and bitches for sale 5 minutes away from me. £250 there adorable. now heres the thing they wont be ready until september 9th which is my birthday :whistling2: and i need a small deposit to securewhich i have but its just convincing my mam to let me have one for my birthday. *ponders*


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

daxy1 said:


> sorry :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I WILL NOT LOOK AT THIS THREAD AGAIN :whistling2::lol2:


OMG diesel is just sooooooo adorable :flrt::flrt:

I mean it im not looking again :lol2:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

ok ive made my mind up and im going for the mastiff.


so you guys say a female would be best to go with my male.

will he have to be neutered when she is old enough to breed ?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> ok ive made my mind up and im going for the mastiff.
> 
> 
> so you guys say a female would be best to go with my male.
> ...


why not get him done before you get your puppy that way you wont have to worry about any accidental litters an he can get over his op before you get the pup ?


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> ok ive made my mind up and im going for the mastiff.
> 
> 
> so you guys say a female would be best to go with my male.
> ...


 Depends on if you want puppies or not...LOL


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> why not get him done before you get your puppy that way you wont have to worry about any accidental litters an he can get over his op before you get the pup ?


hes only 11 month atm but he will be about 12 month by the time i get the pup. when do dogs become sexually active. is he too young to breed now or will he eed to be done ?

btw how much does it cost to have them done ?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> hes only 11 month atm but he will be about 12 month by the time i get the pup. when do dogs become sexually active. is he too young to breed now or will he eed to be done ?
> 
> btw how much does it cost to have them done ?


 
he is sexually active now they become sexually active from 5 months onwards lol 

you can have males done at 5-6 months i would have him done before you get the puppy it will be better for him and he may not be as dominant around the puppy then too


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> he is sexually active now they become sexually active from 5 months onwards lol
> 
> you can have males done at 5-6 months i would have him done before you get the puppy it will be better for him and he may not be as dominant around the puppy then too


wow i thought he became sexually active around 1 year old lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> wow i thought he became sexually active around 1 year old lol


 
nopes they are able to do the dead from 5- 6 months of age are dogs :lol2:


----------



## coopere (Aug 6, 2008)

I would have the bitch spayed if I were you. There are so many illnesses that can be prevented by spaying, pyometra, breast cancer, false pregnancy, more so than having the dog neutered. You should also 'shop around' for the neutering. Most vets charge more for larger dogs as they require more anesthetic. When we had our Rottie bitch spayed the vets we usually go to were charging around £40 more than another vets near where I work, both good vets.
£250 is a good price for the Bullmastiffs.


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

coopere said:


> I would have the bitch spayed if I were you. There are so many illnesses that can be prevented by spaying, pyometra, breast cancer, false pregnancy, more so than having the dog neutered. You should also 'shop around' for the neutering. Most vets charge more for larger dogs as they require more anesthetic. When we had our Rottie bitch spayed the vets we usually go to were charging around £40 more than another vets near where I work, both good vets.
> £250 is a good price for the Bullmastiffs.


thanks :2thumb: very helpfull post


----------

